

A VC's thoughts on Paul's essay - Sam_Odio
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2008/04/paul-graham-tac.html

======
sanj
Interesting, Fred Wilson is explicitly listed as a VC willing to take chances:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=163641>

